# Rotisserie Turkey



## Bruce B (Apr 21, 2005)

Weekend cook plan...15lb turkey been in the fridge since Monday thawing, already injected with a turkey broth solution, 5%, I think. 

Plan is to inject bird with some creole garlic butter, spritz on some canola oil and apply some KC Masterpiece rub to the outside. Going to place some aromatics on the inside, onion, some fresh sage leaves, maybe an orange.

Going to place the bird in the EZ Que rotisserie and grill indirect using a couple of smaller cherry wood chunks. Don't worry Bill, I'll take some pics.

Looking for suggestions or things I might be missing. I anticipate about a 3 - 3 1/2 hour cook????


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 21, 2005)

Bruce, sounds like you have all of the bases covered!  Sounds very good!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 21, 2005)

Bruce, just one suggestion, invite me for dinner please!


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 22, 2005)

Glen,

Doing it on the Weber kettle, I'll probably shoot for 325-350 at the lid. I find that temp pretty easy to maintain if I have the bottom vents open just a bit and the top vent open all the way.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 22, 2005)

How come there's turkey broth, chicken broth, and beef broth, but no pork broth?


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 24, 2005)

CHANGE OF PLAN; 15lb turkey does not fit in 6" cradle of EZ Que rotisserie. SO.......

I took the Brinkmann charcoal pan and placed it in the center of the charcoal grate of the Weber kettle. I then placed a ring of unlit Royal Oak lump around the base of the pan, about an inch deep. 

I'm going to light a full chimney of Kingsford and when lit, dump that around the pan on top of the lump. I'm then going to add some water to the pan and three small chunks of cherry wood on top of the Kingsford in the rear of the kettle (10,12,2 position).

I'll put the cooking grate on and place the turkey in a V-shape roasting rack breast up. I'll then place the rotisserie ring on the kettle to provide more space between the bird and the lid, then put the lid on the ring with the vent in the front of the kettle to draw the smoke around and over the bird.

The turkey was sprinkled with Emeril's Chicken Rub last night and sat in the refrigerator. 1 hour prior to cooking I'll brush the bird with olive oil and sprinkle Montreal Chicken Seassoning over it.

The plan is to roast the bird for about three hours or until the proper internal temp is reached, shooting for a grill temp of 325-350.

Will keep you posted and provide pics later today. Any comments or suggestions?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 24, 2005)

Good luck Bruce, please post some pics!


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey Larry, well it's been on for 2 hours now and the temp at the grate level is pegged at 329. Smells great in my garage, too bad it's so f&$*@g cold outside. Got some pics already and I'll download all of them after dinner. Have a good one.


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 24, 2005)

Turkey cooked for 3 1/2 hours, removed it and let it rest 20 minutes.

The pinkness in the meat is from the cherry wood, also the nice almost reddish color the skin took on. I think 4 small chunks was just 1 chunk to many, had a little more smoke taste than I care for in turkey, not offensive, just my personal taste.

The meat was tender and moist and it was a fairly uneventful cook. Sides included sweet potatoes, garlic mashed, stuffing, gravy and cream corn.

Here's the photo's:

http://community.webshots.com/user/brucebiss

click on Turkey Cook


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 24, 2005)

Bruce, pics look great!  If the turkey tastes half as good as the pic's looked you and the Mrs. are very lucky!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks Larry, 'preciate that. Good looking wings too, buddy!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 24, 2005)

Looks great Bruce. Looks like a grown up version of the chickens I did tonight!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 24, 2005)

Turkey looked great!...Cute dog too!


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice looking bird Bruce, the end product looks really juicy and tender.

Except for the final pic which looks a bit too furry for my taste.  :grin: 

Kiddin, nice looking dog too.


----------

